# Over-nighting Folkestone ( pre-shuttle)



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Need an early start and an overnight at Folkestone..(Before catching an early ferry. thus enabling all day travel through France.)
Calais- to -Dreux

Any suggestions....... oh wise ones ?
Thank you for any help.
Regards .. Take care..
Judith & Graham


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

PM me if you like, I only live an hour from Folkestone if that's any good


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I have used the services at Maidstone... Cant remember the cost. No noise problems when we've been there...


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We used this site early this year .
http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/kent/littleswitzerland.htm
Hope that helps
Chris


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

If you want to arrive late-ish & stay for free, Tesco have a large car park that motorhomes park up in just off the A2 at Whitfield (outside Dover), or Sainsburys car park just off the M20 Junc 13 (outside Folkestone, 1 junction down from Cherriton tunnel).

I stayed in Folkestone for 4 months at the CC site (Black Horse) & the C&CC site at the Warren, both within 5 miles of the tunnel. I observed motorhomes using both the carprks above, whilst overnighting for ferries & tunnel links.

You will find most lay-byes full of lorries & motorhomes & if you are an avid waver, you'll need a splint for the following day, as every 10th vehicle seems to be a motorhome on that stretch of the A20.

Have a great time (wish it was me going)

Mark


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Many thanks*

Thanks good friends,

I knew I could count on your assistance.
Lets hope the shuttle is as helpful and also the weather and roads through France. Thats the next problem I suppose.

Proposed route, :- Calais, Roue, Dreux, Limouge, Narbonne, Spain.

Have a good festive occasion and see you upon my return 2006.
Regards Judith & Graham


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

We are heading for the ferry on Saturday 11th Feb to sail early on Sunday morning.

Does anybody know if the Sainsbury's car park is still usable for an overnight stay or have they now got a time limit like many other superstore car parks.


----------

